# tener...años in the past



## Profizle

Hola a todos~
When I was studying Spanish I was taught that you should always use the imperfect when expressing the age of someone in the past (As in: Cuando yo *tenía *diez años mi abuelo se murió.) But a number of my native speakers use it in the preterite (As in: Cuando yo tuve cuatro años empecé a estudiar inglés) Are there cases in which preterite is correct (or where imperfect is incorrect)?
Gracias por la ayuda~
Profzl


----------



## slazenger14

Profizle said:


> Hola a todos~
> When I was studying Spanish I was taught that you should always use the imperfect when expressing the age of someone in the past (As in: Cuando yo *tenía *diez años mi abuelo se murió.) But a number of my native speakers use it in the preterite (As in: Cuando yo tuve cuatro años empecé a estudiar inglés) Are there cases in which preterite is correct (or where imperfect is incorrect)?
> Gracias por la ayuda~
> Profzl



Según lo que me han enseñado, siempre se utiliza el modo del imperfecto cuando se refiere a la edad de alguien. Te digo que eso es la manera que lo digo pero no soy hispanohablante y por eso puede que me equivoque. 

Cuando yo *tenía *diez años mi abuelo se murió.
Cuando yo tuve cuatro años empecé a estudiar inglés. 

Para leer más sobre el tema que preguntás, mirá esta pagina abajo. 
http://www.studyspanish.com/lessons/pretimp4.htm

Espera a ver lo que digan los nativos.


----------



## Ushuaia

There are two uses of the preterite regarding age I can think of:

-Yo también tuve 15 años = I was 15 *once*, too. 

-Apenas tuve (= cumplí) 18 años, mis padres me mandaron a trabajar = it means that one was *finally *18 years old, that one finally *turned* 18. It usually refers to things that couldn't be done unless the person was old enough.

No grammar arguments, sorry!


----------



## Södertjej

Profizle said:


> But a number of my native speakers use it in the preterite (As in: Cuando yo tuve cuatro años empecé a estudiar inglés)


Probably they're not as native as they'd like to think. It could be a case of native Spanglish speakers too. No real native Spanish speaker would say that.


----------



## Profizle

No real Spanish speaker...Pues, la cita que di vino de una chica hondureña que casi no habla inglés. Es verdad que ella hace varios errores de gramática, y si fuera la única nativa que hubiera usado el pretérito así yo no le habría hecho caso; yo sé que los nativos de español (como los de inglés) hacen errores en su lengua nativa. No obstante, hice la pregunta precisamente porque he oído este uso _varias veces_ de alumnos diferentes de Honduras, Guatemala y México. Es decir, de hispanohablantes nativos. 

Gracias por todos los comentarios.


----------



## Profizle

Ushuaia~
Lo que dices es interesante.  Se podría traducir*  Apenas tuve (= cumplí) 18 años... *así:  _I had barely turned 18 when my parents made me go to work _?


----------



## Södertjej

Pueden ser nativos de lenguas autóctonas y su exposición al castellano puede haber sido limitada, o su manera de hablar en castellano está influida por estructuras de esa lengua propia (hay un error típico en castellano que hacen los vascos), su nivel cultural puede ser además muy bajo... sólo algunas posibilidades ese uso tan incorrecto y que, repito, no es propio de un nativo.

Y además se puede ser nativo pero con un nivel cultural tan ínfimo que eso no garantiza un nivel aceptable del idioma.


----------



## caniho

Södertjej said:


> Probably they're not as native as they'd like to think. It could be a case of native Spanglish speakers too. No real native Spanish speaker would say that.



Why not? I would say that. Actually I can't think of any reason as to why the use of the tener simple past should be forbidden when talking about a person's age, probably just because there isn't any.


----------



## Södertjej

Caniho, no sé a qué te refieres, yo no he hablado de cumplir, sino de usar "cuando tuve 10 años" en lugar de "cuando tenía 10 años", la pregunta original.

Y por supuesto que decimos "cuando cumplí". Sobre todo porque no estamos cumpliendo la misma edad ocho meses seguidos. 

En cuanto a "cuando tuve x años" como sinónimo de "cuando cumplí x años" no es familiar para mí, pero creo que con el contexto adecuado sí lo entendería. En todo caso no he hablado de que eso sea ni correcto ni incorrecto, ya que ésa era la pregunta original.


----------



## caniho

Södertjej said:


> Caniho, no sé a qué te refieres, yo no he hablado de cumplir, sino de usar "cuando tuve 10 años" en lugar de "cuando tenía 10 años", la pregunta original.
> 
> Y por supuesto que decimos "cuando cumplí". Sobre todo porque no estamos cumpliendo la misma edad ocho meses seguidos.
> 
> En cuanto a "cuando tuve x años" como sinónimo de "cuando cumplí x años" no es familiar para mí, pero creo que con el contexto adecuado sí lo entendería. En todo caso no he hablado de que eso sea ni correcto ni incorrecto, ya que ésa era la pregunta original.



Para mí sí es totalmente familiar. De hecho a veces el imperfecto es casi imposible: Hasta que (no) tuve 13 años mi padre no me dejó subirme a la moto"


----------



## Södertjej

Una cosa es mientras no tuve y otra cuando tuve por cuando tenía. Insisto, yo no he hablado de este uso de tuve coomo sinónimo de cumplir años, que es el caso de esta primera frase.


----------



## Ushuaia

Profizle said:


> Ushuaia~
> Lo que dices es interesante.  Se podría traducir*  Apenas tuve (= cumplí) 18 años... *así:  _I had barely turned 18 when my parents made me go to work _?



Sí, se puede; de hecho me parece que "tener" en este tipo de oraciones está reemplazando a cumplir... o bien, "18 años" está reemplazando a "la edad suficiente". ¡No sabría decirte! Como aclaré arriba, no tengo argumentos gramaticales: reconozco este uso, pero estoy "hablando de oído". 

Los ejemplos de uso del pretérito perfecto simple para expresar la edad que encuentro en internet (algunos, españoles; muchos, centroamericanos) son más parecidos a un uso castellano arcaico que hoy se puede leer en los Romanceros:

"Cuando yo era pequeñita/ y apenas tuve quince años..." ("Don Bueso y su hermana cautiva", romance)

Aquí y ahora diríamos "y apenas tenía quince años". 

Evidentemente, tus alumnos no son de aquí. 

¿Será uno de esos rasgos de la lengua que se vuelven arcaicos para la lengua estándar pero perviven en alguna variedad, o será simplemente un uso regional ("autóctono" y más o menos estigmatizado)? Me pregunto, nomás.

Saludos.


----------



## elianecanspeak

Saludos a todos --



Ushuaia said:


> There are two uses of the preterite regarding age I can think of:
> 
> -Yo también tuve 15 años = I was 15 *once*, too.
> 
> -Apenas tuve (= cumplí) 18 años, mis padres me mandaron a trabajar = it means that one was *finally *18 years old, that one finally *turned* 18. It usually refers to things that couldn't be done unless the person was old enough.
> 
> No grammar arguments, sorry!



Lo que dice Ushuaia es muy importante. Solamente porque en la gran mayoría de casos "tenía" es correcto, no quiere decir que siempre es correcto. Nunca he visto una regla absoluta sobre "cuando tenía X años".  Eso es muy sutil, como el uso del subjuntivo.  Hay reglas generales, pero es importante entender exactamente lo que el hablante quiere decir en cada caso.

Para mí es un motivo favorito de queja cuando los hablantes no nativos no haga caso a lo que dicen los hablantes nativos y sigan discutir como si lo que dicen los hablantes nativos no importara nada.


_Por favor • no dudes en corregir mis errores : El perfeccionismo no es malo si no es obsesión  _


----------



## caniho

Just to be clear:

Should you always use the imperfect when expressing the age of someone in the past? No, you shouldn't

Are there cases in which preterite is correct? Yes, there are.

Is there anything wrong with a sentence like 'Cuando tuve cuatro años empecé a estudiar inglés'? Nothing, nothing at all.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Profizle

Södertjej said:


> Pueden ser nativos de lenguas autóctonas y su exposición al castellano puede haber sido limitada, o su manera de hablar en castellano está influida por estructuras de esa lengua propia (hay un error típico en castellano que hacen los vascos), su nivel cultural puede ser además muy bajo... sólo algunas posibilidades ese uso tan incorrecto y que, repito, no es propio de un nativo.
> 
> Y además se puede ser nativo pero con un nivel cultural tan ínfimo que eso no garantiza un nivel aceptable del idioma.


 
No estoy segura de lo que Ud. quiere decir cuando dice -nativo-. Primero, admito que no soy experta de la linguística, ni mucho menos. Pero para mí un hablante nativo es uno que habla su primer idioma. No me refiero a los de Guatemala, por ejemplo, cuya primera lengua es uno de los dialectos maya y que después aprenden el español. Estoy halando de las personas que nacen oyendo el español (o inglés o lo que sea) y que crecen aprendiéndolo. Es obvio que pueden hablarlo mal, según su nivel de cultura entre otros motivos. Pero eso no cambia el hecho de que es su lengua nativa.


----------



## Marqueesa

Profizle said:


> No real Spanish speaker...Pues, la cita que di vino de una chica hondureña que casi no habla inglés. Es verdad que ella hace varios errores de gramática, y si fuera la única nativa que hubiera usado el pretérito así yo no le habría hecho caso; yo sé que los nativos de español (como los de inglés) hacen errores en su lengua nativa. No obstante, hice la pregunta precisamente porque he oído este uso _varias veces_ de alumnos diferentes de Honduras, Guatemala y México. Es decir, de hispanohablantes nativos.
> 
> Gracias por todos los comentarios.



Una pequeña advertencia: que una persona sea hispanohablante y que no conozca otro idioma no quiere decir en modo alguno que su uso del castellano sea correcto. 

Yo veo MUCHAS veces por Internet, especialmente en hablantes (o escribientes) de regiones latinoamericanas (pero no sólo, por supuesto), unos abusos y malusos de la lengua española impresionantes, sistemáticos y muy pobres. 
Graves, a veces gravísimos errores gramaticales, sintácticos, por no hablar de los ortográficos. Al margen de las diferencias del uso de la lengua entre unos países y otros, o unas regiones y otras. No me refiero a eso. Me refiero a errores brutales y sistemáticos. Todos cometemos errores gramaticales, todos. Pero hay personas que no utilizan su lengua correctamente nunca o casi nunca. Por eso, escuchar a determinadas personas hablar te induce a mayor error que provecho. 

Me refiero a casos como el que comentas "cuando tuve catorce años..." (incorrecto). Y este es un ejemplo no muy grave y bastante pasable. Los hay muchísimo peores. 

A pesar de ello, hay excepciones a la regla, y los usos que ha comentado antes Usuahia son ciertos, especialmente el primero:

"Yo también tuve una vez 18 años..."
"Si tuvo alguna vez 15 años, no se nota.."

"Apenas tuve (los) 18, me saqué el carné (o carnet) de conducir"


----------



## Södertjej

caniho said:


> Is there anything wrong with a sentence like 'Cuando tuve cuatro años empecé a estudiar inglés'? Nothing, nothing at all.


Nothing except that this is not idiomatic in Spain and for what has been said, it's not used in other varieties of Spanish. If it's ok somewhere, then I'll stand corrected but so far all of us who are native speakers seem to agree it just doesn't sound ok. Except for you.



Profizle said:


> No estoy segura de lo que Ud. quiere decir cuando dice -nativo-...
> ... Pero eso no cambia el hecho de que es su lengua nativa.


No entiendo muy bien a donde quieres ir a parar. Se puede ser nativo de un idioma y lamentablemente no tener un dominio correcto del idioma, como comenta Marqueesa ni todo lo que un nativo suelta por su boca se convierte inmediatamente en correcto.

En estos foros es habitual tutearnos, no nos hablamos de usted.


----------



## Profizle

En primer lugar, creo que todos estamos de acuerdo de que es posible (y bastante frecuente) ser hablante nativo y no hablar bien la lengua nativa. Yo nunca he dicho nada al contrario, ni estoy intentando proponer que el hecho de ser hablante nativo le dé a uno el conocimiento para enseñar gramática o servir como ejemplo lingüístico. 

Pero sugiero que el lenguaje (como medida de comunicación) no es una construcción de mármol sino algo mucho más elástico y sútil. La gramática es un sistema artificial de reglas para *describir* el lenguaje y cómo éste funciona. Seguimas las reglas porque queremos una manera unforme y previsible para comunicarnos. Pero el lenguaje cambia através del tiempo, y cambian también las reglas, aunque a un paso mucho más lento. La mayoría de estos cambios resultan de la repetición (a través del tiempo y extensión de tierra) de errores escritos y hablados. 

Cuando yo oigo o leo a menudo el mismo error, hecho por diferentes hablantes nativos, intento averiguar si lo que dicen 
A) es un uso correcto
B) es un uso común entre gente de un cierto nivel de cultura, aunque no sea correcto según las reglas de la gramática
C) es un error que se hace tipicamente entre la gente no muy culta

Por eso hice mi pregunta original. Me quedo satisfecha con los ejemplos que ha dado Ushuaia para mostrar que dentro de ciertos contextos es correcto usar el pretérito para expresar edad. 

La conversación ha sido interesante~
Profzl


----------



## Scalpel72

elianecanspeak said:


> Saludos a todos --
> 
> 
> 
> Lo que dice Ushuaia es muy importante. Solamente porque en la gran mayoría de casos "tenía" es correcto, no quiere decir que siempre es correcto. Nunca he visto una regla absoluta sobre "cuando tenía X años".  Eso es muy sutil, como el uso del subjuntivo.  Hay reglas generales, pero es importante entender exactamente lo que el hablante quiere decir en cada caso.
> 
> Para mí es un motivo favorito de queja cuando los hablantes no nativos no haga caso a lo que dicen los hablantes nativos y sigan discutir como si lo que dicen los hablantes nativos no importara nada.
> 
> 
> _Por favor • no dudes en corregir mis errores : El perfeccionismo no es malo si no es obsesión  _




*Uno tiene la edad hasta el próximo cumpleaños*, es decir hay un segmento de tiempo con X edad y el tiempo más apropiado es TENÍA pues es una acción pasada que sigue hasta que se interrumpe con un simple past.

Cuando tenía diez años es lo más lógico ( segmento hasta el próximo cumpleaños).

Regards
Scalpel72


----------



## caniho

Södertjej said:


> Nothing except that this is not idiomatic in Spain and for what has been said, it's not used in other varieties of Spanish. If it's ok somewhere, then I'll stand corrected but so far all of us who are native speakers seem to agree it just doesn't sound ok. Except for you.



Bueno, una simple búsqueda en Google (cuando tuvo * años), me dice que no estoy solo y que muchos nativos usan esta estructura. Respecto a si es idiomática o no, pues todo depende, para empezar de qué es idiomático. Lo que sí es cierto es que este uso me parece más propio de la lengua escrita que de la hablada. Si intervine fue sólamente porque no estoy de acuerdo con que:

1. La frase sea incorrecta.
2. La frase no sea dicha por ningún nativo.
3. La frase suene mal.

Un saludo.


----------



## slazenger14

Scalpel72 said:


> *Uno tiene la edad hasta el próximo cumpleaños*, es decir hay un segmento de tiempo con X edad y el tiempo más apropiado es TENÍA pues es una acción pasada que sigue hasta que se interrumpe con un simple past.
> 
> Cuando tenía diez años es lo más lógico ( segmento hasta el próximo cumpleaños).
> 
> Regards
> Scalpel72



Tal cual el autor y yo ya dijimos, en EEUU por lo general sólo nos enseñan a utilizar el modo del imperfecto como para expresar la edad de alguien en el pasado. Según el enlace puse en mi hilo anterior de ( http://www.studyspanish.com/lessons/pretimp4.htm ) y también un enlace que acabo de encontrar ( http://spanish.about.com/od/verbtenses/a/two_past_tenses.htm ).
Esas varias reglas dejamos (por lo menos yo) tan confundido.


----------



## elianecanspeak

Södertjej said:


> Nothing except that this is not idiomatic in Spain and for what has been said, it's not used in other varieties of Spanish. If it's ok somewhere, then I'll stand corrected but so far all of us who are native speakers seem to agree it just doesn't sound ok. Except for you.



Pero Södertje, notes por favor lo que dijo Marqueesa


			
				Marqueesa said:
			
		

> A pesar de ello, hay excepciones a la regla, y los usos que ha comentado antes Usuahia son ciertos, especialmente el primero:
> 
> "Yo también tuve una vez 18 años..."
> "Si tuvo alguna vez 15 años, no se nota.."
> 
> "Apenas tuve (los) 18, me saqué el carné (o carnet) de conducir"



Nunca disputaría que “cuando tenía doce años" es lo normal.  Lo que me sentiría incomoda decir es que no hay ningun excepciones. Con “desde que” y “hasta que” por ejemplo, creía que he vista el uso do “tuvo”.  Cuando busquaba en Google encontré algunas entradas más o menos académicas :

*->**"Creo que hasta que no tuve unos dieciséis años no empecé a pensar seriamente en el budismo."*Título original: The Art of Happiness. A Handbook for Living William Morrow and Company, Inc., Nueva York@ 1998 HH Dalai Lama y Howard C. Cutler, M. D.@ 1999 de la edición en castellano para España y América: GRIJALBO MONDADORI, S.A.Aragó, 385, 08013 Barcelonawww.grijalbo.com@ 1999, José Manuel Pomares, por la traducción.

*->*“Yo nunca aprendí a escribir *hasta que tuve 11 o 12 años*, debido a una debilidad en mis manos.”

*->*Un ejemplo arcaico, solamente para nuestro interés : Antonio de Guevara / Reloj de Príncipes (1529) / libro 2 / capítulo 33 : "Llamen oy a un hombre sabio y que en un mediano estado aya vivido; díganle que diga qué es lo que ha passado *desde que tuvo edad de tres años."*


_Por favor • no dudes en corregir mis errores : El perfeccionismo no es malo si no es obsesión _


----------



## Södertjej

caniho said:


> Bueno, una simple búsqueda en Google (cuando tuvo * años), me dice que no estoy solo y que muchos nativos usan esta estructura.


Google puede dar testimonio de millones de "habemos", "abía" o "ay" en por "hay o "ahí", así que eso no es necesariamente prueba de nada. 

Por otra parte "tuvo/tuve/todas las variedades x años" no es intrínsecamente incorrecto, lo es en el contexto de la pregunta original. Así que muchísimos resultados de los que da google pueden ser de frases perfectamente correctas, por ejemplo, tuve x años en el sentido de "a partir del momento de *cumplir *x años", que no es lo mismo que "cuando yo *tenía *la edad de xx años..."

Lo que es idiomático no creo que precise ser definido porque todos sabemos lo que es, tu opinión ha quedado clara, pero pareces ser el único nativo que defiende ese uso del indefinido con ese sentido concreto, no con otro (como sinónimo de alcanzar determinada edad no es de lo que hablamos aquí, si miras la pregunta original). Si en tu zona eso es idiomático, lo desconozco, pero sí afirmo que en España no es habitual hablar así. Y repito, porque parece ser que mis palabras no han quedado suficientemente claras:  en todo momento me he referido a usar tuve por tenía en el sentido de "a la edad de xx años hice xxxx". Y única y exclusivamente en ese sentido. 

¿Cómo voy a decir que "tuve" es incorrecto en sentido absoluto? Si ese tiempo existe, es por algo, pero no significa que sea libremente intercambiable con con otro tiempo relacionado, que sin embargo no es idéntico.



elianecanspeak said:


> Nunca disputaría que “cuando tenía doce años" es lo normal.  Lo que me sentiría incomoda decir es que *no hay ningun excepciones*. Con “desde que” y “hasta que” por ejemplo,


Repito por enésima vez: en ningún momento he dicho que sea total y absolutamente incorrecto decir "tuve" en cualquier contexto. Lo que pasa es que yo me he ceñido a la frase de la pregunta original. En ningún momento me he referido a construcciones con "desde que" o "hasta que", 

Y como en la frase original no había "desde que" o "hasta que" ¿a qué fin debatirlo? Sí, "desde que tuve x años" signfica "a partir del momento en que cumplí x años", aunque yo preferiría formularlo de otra forma, pero puedo entender su uso. No he entrado a debatir ese uso, porque no es el objeto del hilo, pero ya puestos, yo preferiría decir "desde/hasta los ocho años" "hasta que cumplí los ocho años" u otras opciones más sencillas. Pero no hablamos de eso.  ¿Por qué empeñarse en mezclarlos si son dos usos diferentes?

Debatimos"cuando tenía" en el sentido de "durante el período de tiempo en el que tenía la edad de x años". Y eso es en español se expresa con imperfecto, no con indefinido. Si en alguna variedad del castellano es correcto usarlo de la otra forma, será bueno saberlo. De momento no he visto nada que apoye ese uso salvo que viene en google, lo cual no significa que se esté hablando del mismo uso.

PS: No hay ninguna excepción, no hay excepciones, no hay excepción alguna.


----------



## elianecanspeak

Ah, Södertjej, gracias por la corrección -- ha estado un día largo. No buscaba estar descortés contigo, pero como estudiante de castellano necesito hacer preguntas sobre lo que intento entender.



Profizle said:


> When I was studying Spanish I was taught that you should *always* use the imperfect when expressing the age of someone in the past (As in: Cuando yo *tenía *diez años mi abuelo se murió.) But a number of my native speakers use it in the preterite (As in: Cuando yo tuve cuatro años empecé a estudiar inglés) *Are there cases in which preterite is correct *(or where imperfect is incorrect)?



Para mí, la pregunta arriba se trata de cuando se permite el uso del pretérito indefinido en lo que se refiere a la edad -- El autor pregunta si hay casos en que es correcto usar el pretérito indefinido.  Por eso hablo de "excepciones" y "hasta que" y "después que".

Estoy buscando la relación entre la "Apenas tuve (los) 18, me saqué el carné (o carnet) de conducir" de Marqueesa y el ejemplo original : "Cuando yo tuve cuatro años empecé a estudiar inglés".

Muchas veces estos hilos se amplían, con excepciones y casos especiales, y para mí, eso produce una fuente de riqueza para investigar el idioma.

_Por favor • no dudes en corregir mis errores : El perfeccionismo no es malo si no es obsesión  _


----------



## Södertjej

elianecanspeak said:


> No buscaba estar descortés contigo, pero como estudiante de castellano necesito hacer preguntas sobre lo que intento entender.


No lo has sido en ningún momento, es sólo que quería dejar claro para todos, no sólo para ti, que yo me he referido en todo momento a la incorrección en una estructura concreta, nada más, no a que el indefinido sea incorrecto siempre.


----------



## caniho

Södertjej said:


> Google puede dar testimonio de millones de "habemos", "abía" o "ay" en por "hay o "ahí", así que eso no es necesariamente prueba de nada.



Bueno, si nos vamos a poner así, la opinión de cualquier indocumentado en un foro de internet acerca de la incorrección de una frase, tampoco es prueba de nada. Argumentos gramaticales sólidos sí podrían serlo, y aquí hay dos personas que afirman que una frase como 'cuando tuve cuatro años empecé a estudiar inglés' es incorrecta, intrínseca o extrínsecamente. Y no lo han justificado de ninguna manera.

Para mí en estos casos el uso del imperfecto o del indefinido le da un pequeño matiz a la frase. Veamos dos ejemplos:

1) _Mi abuelo murió cuando yo tenía 10 años_.

En este caso la relación entre la muerte de mi abuelo y mi edad es circunstancial, el que yo tuviera 10 años es sólo el contexto, mi abuelo murió  porque le llegó su hora.

2) _Cuando tuve 10 años mi padre decidió que ya era lo suficentemente mayor para trabajar en el campo._

En este caso la relación ya no es tan circunstancial, y mi edad no es sólo contexto.

Insisto, la segunda frase me parece más literaria, pero no veo que sea incorrecta o que suene mal. Puedo estar equivocado, por supuesto, pero de momento no he leído nada que me haga cambiar de opinión.


----------



## Södertjej

caniho said:


> Bueno, si nos vamos a poner así, la opinión de cualquier indocumentado en un foro de internet acerca de la incorrección de una frase, tampoco es prueba de nada.
> 
> Argumentos gramaticales sólidos si podrían serlo, y aquí hay dos personas que afirman que una frase como 'cuando tuve cuatro años empecé a estudiar inglés' es incorrecta, intrínseca o extrínsecamente. Y no lo han justificado de ninguna manera.


¿Los que te salen en las búsqueda de internet son "bibliografía relevante", y los que discrepamos contigo aquí, un foro de idiomas, somos unos "indocumentados"? ¡Gracias! Feliz finde para ti también.

Creo que hemos aportado exactamente la misma bibliografía que tú, o sea, ninguna. Pero no te preocupes que ahora busco algunos enlaces a citas de la RAE o de Seco, esas mismas citas que se han usado en los tropecientos hilos antiguos sobre este mismo tema (indefinido o imperfecto).

Y que te conste que eso de "intrínseca o extrínsecamente" es cosecha tuya, porque una vez matizado el contexto, que no era la frase inicial de la consulta original, se ha empezado a debatir un segundo significado. Debate en el que yo prácticamente ni he entrado hasta hace un par de mensajes, porque me he centrado en la frase original.



caniho said:


> Para mí en estos casos el uso del imperfecto o del indefinido le da un pequeño matiz a la frase. Veamos dos ejemplos:
> 
> 1) _Mi abuelo murió cuando yo tenía 10 años_.
> 
> En este caso la relación entre la muerte de mi abuelo y mi edad es circunstancial, el que yo tuviera 10 años es sólo el contexto, mi abuelo murió  porque le llegó su hora.
> 
> 2) _Cuando tuve 10 años mi padre decidió que ya era lo suficentemente mayor para trabajar en el campo._
> 
> En este caso la relación ya no es tan circunstancial, y mi edad no es sólo contexto.


Yo a eso no lo llamo "matización por el contexto" sino acepciones diferentes de tener, como por ejemplo ha explicado Scalpel 72 y dos estructuras diferentes, que ejemplificas con esas dos frases.

1. Se habla de *la edad que se tenía*, hecho que ya tenía lugar cuando sucedió un acontecimiento en concreto también en el pasado. Y cuando aquí *no *es sinónimo de mientras. Es decir, el uso normal del imperfecto. La estructura:*   Imperfecto + indefinido*.

"Franco *llevaba *cuarenta años en el poder cuando *murió*". "Yo aún no *vívía *en España cuando le *conocí*" "Cuando nos *mudamos*, *cambié *totalmente de grupo de amigos". "Cuando *tenía *diez años, nos *fuimos *a vivir a Hong-Kong". "Mi edad *era *xx cuando *pasó *xxx". 

Tu ejemplo: _Mi abuelo *murió *cuando yo *tenía *10 años_. 

2. Se habla de la edad que *alcanzó *(de ahí que se pueda sustituir por cumplir sin cambiar el significado) y a partir de ese punto sucedió algo. Cuando sucedió algo, hecho concreto y completo en el pasado, sucedió otra cosa, también un hecho concreto y finalizado en el trabajo. *O sea, indefinido+indefinido.* 

"Cuando *dejó *de fumar, *subió *de peso" Cuando se *curó*, *empezó *a cuidarse más en general" "Cuando *cumplió *once años, su padre le *puso *a trabajar"

Tu ejemplo: _Cuando *tuve *10 años, mi padre *decidió *que ya era lo suficentemente mayor para trabajar en el campo._

Y en esto creo que ha habido unanimidad en que es éste es un uso comprensible. Por más que no sea lo que yo suelo decir, pues en mi entorno es más normal "Al *cumplir *los xxx años, *empecé *a xxx" o "*A los xxx años*, *empecé *a xxx".

Y la prueba del 9. En tu ejemplo dos se puede sustituir tuve por cumplir en el mismo tiempo verbal, con el mismo significado.

_Cuando *cumplí *10 años, mi padre *decidió *que ya era... _

Pero en tu ejemplo 1 no puedes sustituirlo igualmente (en este caso cumplía) sin variar el significado

_Mi abuelo *murió *cuando yo *cumplía *10 años_. 

Esto significaría que tu abuelo murió cuando estabas celebrando tu cumpleaños, que no es lo que se quiere decir, sino que cuando él *murió*, la la edad que *tenías *tú era 10 años o sea, después de haber cumplido los diez.  

Bibliografía aparte, creo que queda claro para cualquier nativo que son dos estructuras diferentes para hablar de situaciones temporales diferentes y que considerar que son las mismas no procede.


----------



## Södertjej

Citas:

Espero que la Red ELE, auspiciada por el Ministerio de Educación de España no sea considerada como una panda de indocumentados.

En este artículo para estudiantes de español se encuentra la siguiente información, que es sólo un extracto de las partes más relacionadas con lo que aquí se ha discutido (las negritas son mías)



> 3. USOS DEL IMPERFECTO Y DEL PRETÉRITO
> 3.1. EL IMPERFECTO
> El    imperfectoconsidera la acción verbal en su duración, sin indicar el    principio o el fin (por ejemplo, un estado mental no sujeto a límite temporal    alguno o una acción repetida un número indeterminado de veces (Ramsden,    1986:83). *Por el hecho de no presentar la acción como acabada, se dice que es    un tiempo "imperfectivo"*.
> 
> a) Referencia a un tiempo pasado
> En tal    caso, una acción duradera en el pasado se localiza en un período de tiempo no    especificado
> Le gustaba la natación
> _    S/he liked swimming_
> 
> O bien se    hace referencia a acciones en el pasado que se estaban desarrollando cuando    otro hecho ocurrió. Esto lo convierte en el tiempo verbal más idóneo para las    descripciones espacio-temporales.
> Juan estaba en la tienda, cuando la alarma se disparó
> _Juan was in    the shop, when the alarm went off_
> ...
> 
> 3.2. EL PRETÉRITO
> *El    pretérito presenta la acción verbal en su totalidad, sujeta a un momento    particular o a un período definido de tiempo*. Es por esto que se le denomina    "perfectivo"
> 
> a) Referirse al principio de una acción en el pasado
> 
> Comió paella en el restaurante
> _    S/he had paella at the restaurant_
> _
> _
> b) Para expresar hechos que transcurren durante un período específico de    tiempo y después acaban
> 
> Vivimos en Córdoba durante un mes
> _We lived in    Córdoba for a month_
> c) Un hecho en el pasado que se acaba antes que otro, *como parte de una    secuencia de hechos*
> Cuando terminó la carta, se sentó a leer
> _After he had    finished _    [5]_ the letter, he sat down to read_
> 
> © Ministerio de Educación


El artículo es extenso pero considero que interesante para explicar de manera sencilla pero amplia a los anglohablantes cómo usar y traducir estos tiempos y añade una amplia bibliografía de autores relevantes.

Este hilo contiene aportaciones interesantes de foreros que me merecen el máximo respeto, como Jellby y Lazarus y un enlace también de relevancia a otro artículo de Cuadernos Cervantes donde encontramos (los colores son míos):



> 11. _*Cuando tenía 17 años empecé mis estudios de  Filología*_.
> EDAD = IMPERFECTO
> Cuando hablamos de la edad, usamos el imperfecto. Es lógico que la  edad se exprese así, puesto que es una característica de la persona,  se trata de describirla, de hablar de sus cualidades, no de presentar un hecho.  Corroboramos esta idea si traducimos el ejemplo anterior al inglés o al  alemán: _When I was 17 years old./ Als ich 17 Jahre alt war_. En ambas  lenguas se emplea el verbo ser (to be, sein) para expresar la edad, puesto que  éste es un verbo copulativo que no muestra ninguna acción verbal,  sino una característica del sustantivo. También usamos el imperfecto  cuando hablamos de que una persona está a punto de cumplir años  (en el pasado): _Rozaba los 30 cuando se casó_.
> Veamos qué ocurre si usáramos el pretérito en ese caso:
> 12. *Nunca me dejaban entrar en la discoteca, pero cuando tuve (cumplí,  hice) 18, por fin pude ir!*
> Comprobamos que cambia levemente el significado del verbo. *Aquí se  está hablando del momento en el que el sujeto cumple 18 años. Momento  puntual, pretérito*. Es útil ver estos dos ejemplos (pretérito/imperfecto)  para marcar claramente el contraste entre ambos tiempos.
> ...
> ©            2000-2007           Ediciones Luis Revenga
> *Cuadernos Cervantes*​


Hay multitud más de hilos de interés en WR, pero creo que con esto quien quiera leer sobre la teoría de cuándo usar uno u otro tiempo encontrará información interesante y documentada.


----------



## caniho

Muy bien, ahora sólo falta que expliques cómo es posible que  '_Cuando tuve 10 años mi padre decidió que ya era lo suficentemente mayor para trabajar en el campo_' es un uso 'aceptable' y '_cuando tuve cuatro años empecé a estudiar inglés_' es un uso incorrecto en el contexto de este hilo, que por cierto sólo tú pareces haber entendido.

Por si acaso refresquémonos todos la memoria:



> Hola a todos~
> When I was studying Spanish I was taught that you should *always use the imperfect when expressing the age of someone in the past* (As in: Cuando yo tenía diez años mi abuelo se murió.) But *a number of my native speakers use it in the preterite* (As in: Cuando yo tuve cuatro años empecé a estudiar inglés) Are there *cases in which preterite is correct* (or where *imperfect is incorrect*)?
> Gracias por la ayuda~
> Profzl


Creo que todas las cuestiones han quedado sobradamente contestadas:

1) No es necesario usar siempre el imperfecto para hablar de la edad en el pasado.

2) Efectivamente hay hablantes nativos que a veces usan el indefinido.

3) '_Cuando tuve cuatro años empecé a estudiar español'_ es correcto. El uso del indefinido aporta aquí un matiz de urgencia o predestinación. Efectivamente se podría sustituir por cumplir, aunque no tiene por qué referirse al día exacto del cumpleaños, la diferencia con el imperfecto no es de blanco o negro. En cualquier caso, el hecho de que en determinados contextos se pueda sustituir por cumplir no quita que sique siendo el verbo tener, sigue estando en indefinido, sigue siendo usado por hablantes nativos para hablar de la edad en el pasado y sigue siendo correcto. Todo esto se puede ver más claro si sustituimos '_cuando_' por '_en cuanto_' o '_apenas_', tal como ya han comentado otros foreros, pero el sentido es el mismo, está en el verbo.

4) Es difícil pensar en un contexto donde el imperfecto sea incorrecto, porque este tiempo se puede usar prácticamente en cualquier lugar donde se usaría el indefinido (el día que mataban a Kenedy), pero ya han surgido frases en este hilo donde el imperfecto tendría peor encaje que el indefinido. Por ejemplo, una que se me ocurre ahora mismo: '_Me alisté en el ejército en cuanto tuve la edad_'. El imperfecto es a lo mejor posible, pero a mí me gusta más con el indefinido.


----------



## Södertjej

caniho said:


> Muy bien, ahora sólo falta que expliques cómo es posible que  '_Cuando tuve 10 años mi padre decidió que ya era lo suficentemente mayor para trabajar en el campo_' es un uso 'aceptable' y '_cuando tuve cuatro años empecé a estudiar inglés_' es un uso incorrecto en el contexto de este hilo, que por cierto sólo tú pareces haber entendido.


 ¿Es necesaria una puya por mensaje? Te agradecería que no.

Ambas frases son iguales, si se refieren a "cuando *cumplí *x años, sucedió xx" en un caso que el niño empezó a estudiar inglés o que su padre decidió lo que fuera.

Pero si se quiere decir que la edad que tenía el niño cuando empezó a estudiar inglés era ocho años (y cinco meses y dos semanas), lo lógico es tenía. En el artículo de Cuadernos Cervantes lo explican muy bien y opino que una profesora española que da clase de español en Princeton sabe de lo que habla.



caniho said:


> Por si acaso refresquémonos todos la memoria:


Tu listado de conclusiones ya lo has repetido, no por eso comparto contigo varias de las cosas que dices ya que las mencionas totalmente fuera de contexto, que es la clave. "El día que mataban a Kennedy" podría ser correcto en un contexto dado pero preguntar "¿Qué estabas haciendo el día que mataban a Kennedy?" aunque a ti te pueda parecer estupendo, dudo mucho que haya mucha gente que lo considere la opción más idiomática. Desde luego a mí no, y me encantaría que ofrecieras bibliografía o citas que respalden de ese uso.



caniho said:


> Creo que todas las cuestiones han quedado sobradamente contestadas:


¿Pues a qué seguir? Yo he puesto la bibliografía que tanto me reclamabas sobre los usos y corrección de lo que defiendo. Que tú te limites a afirmar que te gusta más el indefinido significa sólo eso, que te gusta más, no que estés apoyándote en datos contrastables.


----------



## Scalpel72

caniho said:


> Muy bien, ahora sólo falta que expliques cómo es posible que  '_Cuando tuve 10 años mi padre decidió que ya era lo suficentemente mayor para trabajar en el campo_' es un uso 'aceptable' y '_cuando tuve cuatro años empecé a estudiar inglés_' es un uso incorrecto en el contexto de este hilo, que por cierto sólo tú pareces haber entendido.
> 
> Por si acaso refresquémonos todos la memoria:
> 
> Creo que todas las cuestiones han quedado sobradamente contestadas:
> 
> 1) No es necesario usar siempre el imperfecto para hablar de la edad en el pasado.
> 
> 2) Efectivamente hay hablantes nativos que a veces usan el indefinido.
> 
> 3) '_Cuando tuve cuatro años empecé a estudiar español'_ es correcto. El uso del indefinido aporta aquí un matiz de urgencia o predestinación. Efectivamente se podría sustituir por cumplir, aunque no tiene por qué referirse al día exacto del cumpleaños, la diferencia con el imperfecto no es de blanco o negro. En cualquier caso, el hecho de que en determinados contextos se pueda sustituir por cumplir no quita que sique siendo el verbo tener, sigue estando en indefinido, sigue siendo usado por hablantes nativos para hablar de la edad en el pasado y sigue siendo correcto. Todo esto se puede ver más claro si sustituimos '_cuando_' por '_en cuanto_' o '_apenas_', tal como ya han comentado otros foreros, pero el sentido es el mismo, está en el verbo.
> 
> 4) Es difícil pensar en un contexto donde el imperfecto sea incorrecto, porque este tiempo se puede usar prácticamente en cualquier lugar donde se usaría el indefinido (el día que mataban a Kenedy), pero ya han surgido frases en este hilo donde el imperfecto tendría peor encaje que el indefinido. Por ejemplo, una que se me ocurre ahora mismo: '_Me alisté en el ejército en cuanto tuve la edad_'. El imperfecto es a lo mejor posible, pero a mí me gusta más con el indefinido.




Uno cumple años o edad es algo 'puntual' , cumplo  xx años en una determinda fecha.pero tenía XX años de edad se necesita 12 meses para tener otra edad.

Me alisté en el ejército cuando tenía 18 años.
Me alisté en el ejército cuando tuve la edad, es decir, cuando se cumple la edad, uno cumple xx años sólo una vez .

Regards
Scalpel72


----------



## Profizle

Como autora de la pregunta que dio luz a este hilo quisiera clarificar:
Los de mis alumnos hispanoparlantes que han dicho "Cuando *tuve *xxx años..." no lo dicen en sentido de *cumplir*, sino como frase descriptiva, nada más.  La conversación ha confirmado lo que siempre había pensado yo:  que tal uso es incorrecto.  Por otro lado, nunca había pensado en la posibilidad de usar *tener *como *cumplir, *así que estoy contenta de haber aprendido algo nuevo.


----------



## Scalpel72

Profizle said:


> Como autora de la pregunta que dio luz a este hilo quisiera clarificar:
> Los de mis alumnos hispanoparlantes que han dicho "Cuando *tuve *xxx años..." no lo dicen en sentido de *cumplir*, sino como frase descriptiva, nada más.  La conversación ha confirmado lo que siempre había pensado yo:  que tal uso es incorrecto.  Por otro lado, nunca había pensado en la posibilidad de usar *tener *como *cumplir, *así que estoy contenta de haber aprendido algo nuevo.




Cuando tenía xx años is the standard construction.
El tenía 18 años cuando llegó a USA.
Se casó al cumplir los 18 años.
Sorry *cumplir *is not the same as *tener*.
Cumplir is a very accurate sense the date is just one, the day you were born.
Yo *tenía *16 años cuando llegué a Colombia
Yo *cumpli *16 años *el día* que *llegué *a Miami.

Regards
Scalpel72


----------



## Peterdg

En primer lugar querría decir que estoy de acuerdo que normalmente se utiliza el imperfecto de "tener ... años".

Por casualidad (lo juro ) estoy leyendo "La sombra del viento" de Carlos Ruiz Zafón y ¿qué encuentro?:



> Recuerdo que en aquellos días aprendí a odiar a aquella muchacha de diecisiete años (porque para mi Penélope siempre *tuvo* diecisiete años), a la que nunca había conocido ...


 
(sexta impresión, junio 2009, tapa blanda, página 437)

¿Sería influencia del catalán o hay otra razón particular en este caso (por ejemplo porque ya no tiene 17 años) o no tiene nada que ver?


----------



## Pinairun

Cuando le precede el adverbio "siempre" (pero estamos hablando solo del  pasado), se usa habitualmente el pretérito indefinido.

Siempre fue un chico muy bueno 
Siempre vivió en Madrid.
Siempre tuvo (para mí) diecisiete años... 

Si la situación perdura:
Siempre ha sido un chico muy bueno
Siempre ha vivido en Madrid
Siempre ha tenido (para mí) diecisiete años...

Y si miramos al futuro:
Será, vivirá, siempre tendrá diecisiete años...


----------



## Södertjej

Peterdg said:


> Recuerdo que en aquellos días aprendí a odiar a aquella muchacha de diecisiete años (porque para mi Penélope siempre *tuvo* diecisiete años), a la que nunca había conocido ...


Fíjate en la frase, aprender a odiar a una chica de 17 años que no se conoce y que en todo momento tiene la misma edad. No estamos hablando de algo lógico.

Para Penélope, durante todo el tiempo que vivió Penélope, esa chica jamás cumplió años, jamás envejeció. Siempre se mantuvo en la misma edad. 

No es un uso muy habitual de tener años, como puedes comprobar.

Con otros verbos más razonables.

Penélope siempre vivió en Barcelona. Penélope siempre tuvo mucho aprecio a esa chica. Esa chica siempre se mantuvo joven. Esa chica jamás cumplió años.


----------



## Peterdg

¡Qué lío! 

@Södertjej: 

Estoy de acuerdo de que es un uso poco habitual pero no entiendo por qué entonces utiliza el pretérito simple. ¿No habría podido utilizar el imperfecto en este caso? ¿Sería un error utilizar el imperfecto en este caso?

@Pinairun

¿Sería lo mismo si hubiera utilizado la palabra "todavia" en lugar de "siempre"? En mi opinión, "todavía" aquí tendría el mismo valor semántico que "siempre" en este caso.


----------



## Södertjej

A veces, sólo a veces, la diferencia entre imperfecto e indefinido es muy sutil

Siempre tuvo problemas. Tuvo problemas en ese período de tiempo al que me refiero, de principio a fin. Durante los años en esa empresa, durante los años de universidad, durante su vida (y ya ha muerto).

Siempre tenía problemas: Se hace hincapié en que los problemas eran algo repetitivo, que pasaba una y otra vez.

Aquí podrías usar ambos sin que la diferencia sea muy grande.


----------



## Pinairun

> ¿Sería lo mismo si hubiera utilizado la palabra "todavia" en lugar de "siempre"? En mi opinión, "todavía" aquí tendría el mismo valor semántico que "siempre" en este caso.


No es lo mismo "siempre" que "todavía". _Todavía_ en español antiguo sí significaba _siempre_, _en todo tiempo_, pero no es así en la actualidad.

_Todavía_ se usaría si conservara a la chica en su recuerdo como cuando tenía diecisiete años:
_Para mí todavía "tiene" diecisiete años_.

No se puede emplear _todavía_ con el verbo en pasado, salvo en expresiones donde significa _además_, como:
_Todavía tuvo la poca vergüenza de pedirle las joyas de su madre._

Saludos


----------

